# I wana save horses, HOW BOUT YOU??



## LeftyLoverX0X0 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys! So I have some important news and I would be so incredibly greatful if you would read on.

I have been reading a lot of articles lately on animal cruelty and it has really opened my eyes quite a lot. I always knew it existed, but now I really know what a toll life can have on these poor horses. 

So, I have created an ANTI-CRUELTY site called Equestrian Club - Home

What is it? The "Equestrian Club" is a website that I created. It has articles on preventing cruelty, etc.
But the MAIN thing, is that *I will donate $1 for each person that registers* to an anti-cruelty for horses charity of your choice. It is totally free for you.

I know $1 isn't much, but every member counts! please join for the horses! It is completely free for you!!

Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats a good idea, i will join! i dont really care which group you donate too, just one that actually uses the money for the animals and their care.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha. I have the same layout for my website (link under in my signature) - I signed up(; good luck. My ponies were bobbin bad situations and we rescued them, from a lady who rehibilitated them.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I joined.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ive joined!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I attemptivly joined, but my computer wouldn't let me. But I will be back to join later on the laptop! I would like to say good on you for caring so much towards animals/horses. If the world was full of people who were half as caring towards animals as you were, then there would be no need for your website. But sadly, the world isn't like that.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I've joined


----------

